

Our hackday project: Readshout.com - tikhon
http://www.readshout.com

======
zeedotme
Love the idea. Similar to <http://readness.com> except not automated. Our
coverage: [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/06/17/readness-a-last-fm-
for...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/06/17/readness-a-last-fm-for-news-now-
why-hasnt-this-been-done-before/)

~~~
kovyrin
I'd personally hate all my reading (including shit I open but do not
like/read) to be shared on my account. Having control over what is shared is
good IMHO.

~~~
amirmc
I'm pretty sure readness waits for several minutes before scrobbling what
you're reading.

I'd find it more interesting to see what general reading habits it uncovers
rather than a simple 'share' button.

------
Vindexus
Request: include a title attribute on links that has the full article title.
That way when something gets shortened and has the ellipsis at the end I can
just hover over the link to read the whole thing.

------
al_james
Hmmmmmm.... Any chance of a google chrome extension button? I dont have a
bookmarks bar!

~~~
RossM
I was about to suggest Ctrl+B then did a double-take. Have they removed the
bookmark bar from the dev build?

Edit: Ah, they've changed it to Shift+Ctrl+B.

~~~
al_james
Arh, good tip thanks!

But still a bit of a pain. A tiny icon next to the URL bar would be much
better!

------
al_james
Humph.... Signed up and lots of random people started following me. Thats what
I hate about twitter. I am not here to make friends, I am here to share with
my contacts.

Request: Private profiles and only share with my followers.

------
jayp
What does "our hackday" mean?

~~~
tikhon
Scribd periodically has "hackdays" where we all work on whatever interests us
(think of it like google's 20% time). James Yu and I built this during one of
those hackdays.

~~~
bitemyapp
A lot of startups, especially in Mountain View/SF do this, I work at one of
them.

------
gsokolova
truly innovative! reduces time and effort in sharing documents!

------
jayliew
This seems to be exactly what I use FriendFeed for (I pretty much only use
FF's bookmarklet). So this is like FriendFeed, but stripped down?

------
jshotwell
1.) I'd love to use this.

2.) I cannot use because this because it requires a Facebook login.

------
dotcoma
isn't this what twitter is (or at least should be) about?

~~~
jamesjyu
Twitter is about any kind of status update. Readshout is focused only on the
links that you're reading. I know it might sound like a small difference, but
user behaviors can change dramatically based on how people are primed.

I also don't like sharing every single interesting link I find on Twitter, but
I wouldn't mind doing this on Readshout.

